# Can't get blade off my saw



## Monty (May 21, 2007)

Help! I can't get the blade off my circular saw. I'm using the wrench that came with it, and I am turning it the right way, pushing down on the brake button as well. Any tricks?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Monty said:


> Help! I can't get the blade off my circular saw. I'm using the wrench that came with it, and I am turning it the right way, pushing down on the brake button as well. Any tricks?


What way are you turning it...that makes you so sure that you are actually turning it in the right direction?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

As gently as possible, wedge the shaft of a long screwdriver or similar device between one of the saw teeth and the foot plate of the saw. then turn in the direction that traps the screwdriver.


----------



## Monty (May 21, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> What way are you turning it...that makes you so sure that you are actually turning it in the right direction?


* I read my instruction manual.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Monty said:


> * I read my instruction manual.


:laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Atlantic: Sounds like it is a left handed thread:yes: If you have not gotten it loose by now try going opposite normal rotation.
They r a PIA until u get used to them. 
JackM


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Monty

If you have a pair of vice-grips try locking the jaw onto the blade. Make sure you are clear of the teeth. Turn your wrench as per owners manual, until the vice-grips contact the sole plate. If it still won't come off it may just be super tight, and you might need a bigger wrench, or possibly an impact gun.

Gerry


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> or possibly an impact gun


.

Heheh, better be sure which way to turn it!


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

instruction manual normally won't be wrong.... I meant really really rare it will be wrong.... but make sure the manual is talking about left-hand/right-hand saw as the same one you are dealing with...


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

You are turning it the wrong way...to get the retaining nut off...it is turned Counter-Clockwise.

And *DO NOT* ...repeat...*DO NOT* use an impact device on it...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

JGarth said:


> You are turning it the wrong way...to get the retaining nut off...it is turned Counter-Clockwise.
> 
> And *DO NOT* ...repeat...*DO NOT* use an impact device on it...


It's been over two months, I think he's gotten it off by now....:laughing:, in fact...read is earlier post on this thread...he did get it off....


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

All he said was that he read the instruction manual.


----------

